# [XFree] - OpenGL

## sebbb

Bonsoir,

J'ai des problèmes pour lancer enemy-territory (suite au thread de la semaine dernière).

L'installation se passe correctement, mais lorsque je lance "et" (je me suis ajouté au groupe "games") ce message d'erreur apparait :

```
ET 2.56 linux-i386 Sep 10 2003

----- FS_Startup -----

Current search path:

/home/seb/.etwolf/etmain

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak1.pk3 (10 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/pak0.pk3 (3725 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain/mp_bin.pk3 (4 files)

/opt/enemy-territory/etmain

----------------------

3739 files in pk3 files

execing default.cfg

couldn't exec language.cfg

couldn't exec autoexec.cfg

Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok

------- Input Initialization -------

Joystick is not active.

------------------------------------

Bypassing CD checks

----- Client Initialization -----

----- Initializing Renderer ----

-------------------------------

----- Client Initialization Complete -----

----- R_Init -----

...loading libGL.so.1: Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 4: 800 600

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DGA" missing on display ":1.0".

Failed to detect XF86DGA Mouse

XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 800x600

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0".

[...]

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0".

Couldn't get a visual

...WARNING: could not set the given mode (4)

Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 3: 640 480

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2

XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 640x480

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0".

[...]

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":1.0".

Couldn't get a visual

...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)

----- CL_Shutdown -----

RE_Shutdown( 1 )

-----------------------

----- CL_Shutdown -----

-----------------------

Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem

```

Mes recherches sur internet m'ont permis d'ajouter

```
load "glx"
```

au fichier de conf de XFree, de lancer

```
opengl-update
```

Lorsque je lance Xfree :

```
This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-xfs_pre2 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 18 October 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.1.log", Time: Sat Nov  1 22:12:55 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

Using vt 8

(WW) NV(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xf0000000,0x4000000)

(EE) [GLX]: Failed to add GLX extension (NVIDIA XFree86 driver not found)
```

Que faut il faire de plus ???

Merci :)

----------

## dyurne

dans ton /etc/X11/XF86Config est ce que la ligne  *Quote:*   

> Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

  est commentée ou décommentée ?

tu as les drivers ( et la carte ) qui correspondent à glx ?Last edited by dyurne on Sat Nov 01, 2003 9:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Leander256

La question bête de la soirée: Qu'as-tu comme carte vidéo et as-tu installé les drivers pour celle-ci?

----------

## sebbb

```
# /etc/X11/XF86Config

Section "Module"

   Load      "dbe"

   Load      "glx"

   Load      "type1"

   Load      "speedo"

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "GForce"

   Driver      "nv"

   Option      "NvAgp"   "2"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Ecran"

   Device      "GForce"

   Monitor      "Compaq P920"

   DefaultDepth   24

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes      "1280x1024"

      ViewPort   0 0

   EndSubsection

EndSection

```

Voila, je n'ai laissé que les sections qui me semblaient importantes pour ce pb...

----------

## dyurne

commente la ligne Option   "omit xfree86-dga" et relance pour voir

edit :

 je dis peut etre une connerie mais il me semble que dans la section device c'est nvidia et non pas nv qu'il faut mettreLast edited by dyurne on Sat Nov 01, 2003 9:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebbb

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> La question bête de la soirée: Qu'as-tu comme carte vidéo et as-tu installé les drivers pour celle-ci?

 

Je pense :

Nvidia GForce quelquechose, et j'ai installé nvidia-kernel et nvidia-glx :)

----------

## yuk159

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "GForce"

   Driver      "nv"

   Option      "NvAgp"   "2"

EndSection 

Ce serai pas plutot nvidia le driver ?

----------

## sebbb

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>    Identifier   "GForce"
> 
>    Driver      "nv"
> ...

 

ben si je met nvidia comme driver :

```
This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.20-xfs_pre2 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 18 October 2003

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.1.log", Time: Sat Nov  1 22:56:07 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

Using vt 8

NV: could not open control device /dev/nvidiactl (No such file or directory)

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.1.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.
```

----------

## dyurne

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>    Identifier   "GForce"
> 
>    Driver      "nv"
> ...

 

y a de l'echo...   :Very Happy: 

par contre j'ai peut etre dis une connerie a propos de 

de commenter Option    "omit xfree86-dga".

j'ai vu dans mon fichier que ça "don't initialise the DGA extension" et comme dans ton premier message d'erreur il semblait le réclamer (Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DGA" missing on display ":1.0". ) je me suis dis qu'il en avait peut être besoin ( d'ou la nécessité de le commenter ). mais en fait dans ton second message il le demande plus alors oublie ça et excuse moi.

----------

## yuk159

Le module du noyau est charge ?

/lib/modules/xxx/kernel/video/je_me_rapelle_plus du nom   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sebbb

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> commente la ligne Option   "omit xfree86-dga" et relance pour voir

 

ça marche pas, mais X se lance, un petit mieux : je suis en 1280x1024, avec omit... il redimenssinnait l'écran et la il le fait plu...

----------

## dyurne

tout ces posts qui se croisent c'est fatiguant on ne sait plus ou donné de la tête   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## sebbb

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Le module du noyau est charge ?
> 
> /lib/modules/xxx/kernel/video/je_me_rapelle_plus du nom  :oops:

 

!!!!

j'ai pas de repertoire /lib/modules/xxx/kernel/video/

????

un problème dans le noyau ???

----------

## sebbb

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> tout ces posts qui se croisent c'est fatiguant on ne sait plus ou donné de la tête   .

 

désolé, j'arrive pas a répondre a toutes vos questions assez vite   :Confused: 

----------

## yuk159

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> y a de l'echo...   

 

 :Embarassed:  Desole dyurne avais po vu   :Embarassed: 

----------

## dyurne

tu as bien fait emerge nvidia-kernel ?

je suis pas un pro comme yuk159 aussi je vais peut etre dire une connerie mais

[EDIT] [INUTILE ET INAPROPRIE] il me semble qu'une recompilation du noyau pourrait t'aider.

# make dep && make clean bzImage

# make modules modules_install

# emerge nvidia-kernel

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

[/INUTILE ET INAPROPRIE] [/EDIT]Last edited by dyurne on Sat Nov 01, 2003 10:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dyurne

@yuk159 : c'est pas ta faute comme je disais les posts sur ce sujet sont trop rapides, jamais vu ça.

@sebbb : idem. 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

ah j'ai déjà eu ce problème...

bon c sur c'est "nvidia" qu'il faut mettre dans la conf Xfree.

si ça foire c'est ptet parce que ton /usr/src/linux (qui est un lien symbolique) ne pointe pas vers le bon rep source de ton nouyau linux. les drivers nvidia ont besoin des bon entêtes linux (linux-headers) pour s'installer à partir du noyau que tu utilises.

fait un ls -l /usr/src/linuxx pour voir cela

ensuite si c bon va dans ta conf noyau : as tu mis le support agpgart? (en dur ou en module peu importe) as tu séléctionné le bon chip qui gère ton agp?

sinon c non fait le et recompile ton noyau.

ensuite un ptit emerge sur le nvidia kernel et le nvidia glx va te mettre ce qu'il te faut au bon endroit.

va dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.4  et rajoute la ligne :  nvidia

(et agpgart si tu as le support agp en module)

rebootes (pour la prise en compte de ton new kernel)

tu load bien les modules "glx", "GLcore" et "dri" dans ta conf xfree?

lances X, fait un opengl-updtae nvidia comme tu as fait et réessais...

à mon avis tu connais déjà toutes ces manips et tu les as déjà faites.

il ne te restes donc qu'à attendre qu'ET veuille bien se lancer. j'ai eu le même prob lors de l'install un soir. j'ai rebooté le lendemain matin : miracle ça marchait!

pareil pour wolf rtc...

comme quoi des fois il faut attendre le bon vouloir de certains prog pour qu'il veuille bien se lancer.

enfin c agacant...    :Wink: 

----------

## Leander256

Un extrait du fichier README (que tu peux consulter comme ceci:)

```
gunzip -c /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-1.0.4496/README.gz | less
```

 *Quote:*   

> Q: My X server fails to start, and my XFree86 log file contains the error:
> 
>    "(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!"
> 
> A: Nothing will work if the NVIDIA kernel module doesn't function
> ...

 

Si tu as plusieurs kernels différents, méfie-toi! Installer nvidia-kernel pour l'un l'enlève dans l'autre.

EDIT:

[quote=kwenspc]tu load bien les modules "glx", "GLcore" et "dri" dans ta conf xfree?[/quote]

Surtout pas GLcore et dri malheureux! C'est clairement indiqué dans la doc qu'il faut les désactiver!

 *Quote:*   

> You should also remove the following lines:
> 
>         Load  "dri"
> 
>         Load  "GLcore"

 Last edited by Leander256 on Sat Nov 01, 2003 10:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebbb

ben voui pour nvidia-kernel, mais y'a pas besoin de dire au noyau de compiler ce module, rien a activer de plus dans le menu config ???

j'ai recompiler le noyau plusieurs fois depuis l'emerge de nvidia-kernel....

----------

## yuk159

juste

```
emerge nvidia-kernel
```

ca suffit je pense

Comme le dit Leander fait gaffe a ton lien /usr/src/linux (c'est sur ce noyau que le module sera installe)

PS: je suis pas un pro du tout

----------

## dyurne

tout a fait vrai pour la recompilation du noyau désolé   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  ; j'ai édité mon message.

ps : @yuk159 : pas un pro, en effet il me semble que sur le sujet de la reproduction des singes de papousie à poil long tu as des faiblesses.    :Laughing: 

----------

## sebbb

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Comme le dit Leander fait gaffe a ton lien /usr/src/linux (c'est sur ce noyau que le module sera installe)

 

c'est bon pour les liens des sources : 

linux : lien symbolique vers linux-beta

linux-beta : lien vers kernel-2.6.0-test6

bien sur kernel-2.6.0-test6 existe...

----------

## sebbb

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> ensuite si c bon va dans ta conf noyau : as tu mis le support agpgart? (en dur ou en module peu importe) as tu séléctionné le bon chip qui gère ton agp?
> 
> [...]

 

je trouve rien qui parle de AGP dans menu config...

Question plus générale :

Est ce que cette arboréssance existe dans un fichier ?

si oui lequel ???

(je l'edite avec vi, puis une recherche sur agpart le donne ce que je dois activer...)

merci a tous pour votre aide

----------

## Leander256

Essaie de refaire:

```
emerge nvidia-kernel

modprobe nvidia
```

Si il ne t'insulte pas pendant les manoeuvres, X devrait se lancer (ou changer de message d'erreur  :Wink: )

[OFF] vous non plus vous avez aps d'amis et passez le samedi soir devant l'ordi? (et yuk t'es pas à la messe du dimanche?  :Wink: )[/OFF]

----------

## yuk159

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> [OFF] vous non plus vous avez aps d'amis et passez le samedi soir devant l'ordi? (et yuk t'es pas à la messe du dimanche? )[/OFF]

 

Bin perso je bosse ... Et pourquoi la messe   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## dyurne

[OFF]

si j'ai des amis mai je suis malade, alors je glande sur le forum, avec mes médicaments et ma goutte au nez.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

[/OFF]

----------

## sebbb

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Essaie de refaire:
> 
> ```
> emerge nvidia-kernel
> 
> ...

 

le module n'existe pas... "FATAL blablabla" :(

----------

## dyurne

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Bin perso je bosse...

 

le nouveau boulot te laisse autant de temps libre pour squatter sur le forum que l'ancien ?

----------

## yuk159

Tu est sur que ces drivers fonctionne avec les 2.6 ?

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> [OFF]
> 
> si j'ai des amis mai je suis malade, alors je glande sur le forum, avec mes médicaments et ma goutte au nez.   
> 
> [/OFF]

 

<off> Delire ... Moi aussi !!!!</off>

----------

## dyurne

tu n'as pas /lib/modules/2.*/video/nvidia.o ?Last edited by dyurne on Sat Nov 01, 2003 10:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Leander256

 *sebbb wrote:*   

> je trouve rien qui parle de AGP dans menu config...

 

```
glorfindel linux # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep AGP    

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_I810 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD_8151 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

```

Note bien que je l'ai mis en module. Toujours extrait du README:

 *Quote:*   

>         Option "NvAGP" "integer"
> 
>                 Configure AGP support. Integer argument can be one of:
> 
>                 0 : disable agp 
> ...

 

Donc si ça ne marche toujours pas, tu devras changer le paramètre dans ton /etc/X11/XF86Config et mettre 3 à la place de 2, ça pourrait arranger les choses.

EDIT: J'ai un 2.6.0-test9 et je n'ai noté aucune différence avec le 2.4 pour ce qui est de la configuration de AGPGARTLast edited by Leander256 on Sat Nov 01, 2003 10:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

le support agp tu l'implémente dans ton noyau au niveau du menu "characters devices".

en tout cas c comme ça sur les 2.4

je n'ai pas encore essayé le 2.6...sans doute est ce différent non?

enfin comme son nom l'indique : le noyau 2.6 est en béta...si tu veux etre sur que ça fonctionne prend plutot le 2.4.22 (vanilla-sources) par exemple.

----------

## yuk159

 *dyurne wrote:*   

>  *yuk159 wrote:*   Bin perso je bosse... 
> 
> le nouveau boulot te laisse autant de temps libre pour squatter sur le forum que l'ancien ?

 

<off>Tu sais en general je fait ca la nuit  :Wink:  (quand c'est le jour chez vous)

Et mon job commence Lundi

La je bosse sur le serveur de l'entreprise que je quitte (je vais continuer a leur faire un peu de maintenance)</off>

----------

## dyurne

[OFF] il y a une chose primordiale pour l'organisme qu'il s'appelle le sommeil en as tu conscience ? [/OFF]  :Laughing: 

----------

## sebbb

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> le support agp tu l'implémente dans ton noyau au niveau du menu "characters devices".

 

merci :)

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> enfin comme son nom l'indique : le noyau 2.6 est en béta...si tu veux etre sur que ça fonctionne prend plutot le 2.4.22 (vanilla-sources) par exemple.

 

j'ai besoin des 2.6 pour le support de 2 xeon...

----------

## yuk159

<off>Je dors trois bonne heures et ca suffit</off>

Bon j'arrete la

Bon excuse nous sebb pour avoir pourris ton thread

----------

## kwenspc

sebb : ah oui au fait ça marche bien avec le 2.6 le bi-xeon? ça freeze pu?

t'as trouvé le support agp dans "character devices" ça a pas changé?

----------

## Leander256

[OFF] Désolé d'avoir pourri ce thread  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Donc en fait la messe parce que j'ai calculé que c'était environ 10h du mat à Nouméa, donc l'heure d'aller à l'église (bon c'est approximatif comme calcule, je sais en GMT+combien c'est exactement),  rien de plus.

En plus en faisant prévisualisation je viens de voir que yuk m'a devancé dans les excuses  :Rolling Eyes: 

[/OFF]

----------

## yuk159

C'est exactement ca  :Wink: 

----------

## sebbb

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> sebb : ah oui au fait ça marche bien avec le 2.6 le bi-xeon? ça freeze pu?
> 
> t'as trouvé le support agp dans "character devices" ça a pas changé?

 

voui, merci, ça marche tres bien pour les 2 proc, nickel !

```
Tasks:  86 total,   3 running,  83 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu0 :  94.0% user,   5.0% system,   0.0% nice,   0.3% idle,   0.7% IO-wait

Cpu1 :  92.7% user,   7.3% system,   0.0% nice,   0.0% idle,   0.0% IO-wait
```

ça fait plaisir  :Smile: 

et pour le reste ça compile...

Leander256 & yuk159 : c'est rien, ça change un peu les idées  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sebbb

Je sais plu qui a posé la question pour la compatibitilé de nvidia-kernel :

http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-4496

je n'ai pas trouvé d'avertissement sur le site...

ni dans le README

----------

## Leander256

 *sebbb wrote:*   

> Je sais plu qui a posé la question pour la compatibitilé de nvidia-kernel :
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-4496
> 
> je n'ai pas trouvé d'avertissement sur le site...
> ...

 

Je l'ai dit (beaucoup) plus haut, ça marche. Depuis le test4 jusqu'au test9 (et avec le 1.0-4496-r3 de gentoo) je n'ai eu aucun problème.

----------

## sebbb

VOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

CA MARCHE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-> j'ai recompiler le noyau avec les options indiquées par kwenspc, ensuite emerge nvidia-kernel puis enfin changé nv->nvidia dans la section module de XF86Config, et tout marche !!!!

Un grand merci a tous et toutes  :Smile: 

----------

## knarf

Personnelement 2.6-r9 ça a fonctionner comme toujours, il faut pas oublier de faire le symlink de /usr/src/linux qui pointe au bonne endroit sinon les drivers compilerons pas le bon module pour le bon kernel.

Voila tout.

----------

## yuk159

 *sebbb wrote:*   

> Un grand merci a tous et toutes 

 

 :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## sebbb

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

>  *sebbb wrote:*   Un grand merci a tous et toutes  
> 
>   

 

ben comme je vous connais pas et pour pas risquer de froisser quelqu'un j'ai préférer mettre le "toutes" c'est tout   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

eh c cool tu vas pouvoir t'éclater avec ET!!!!  :Smile: 

j'avais eu le même pb que toi c pour ça que je voyais à peu près ton pb. 

ah oui aussi : alors que mon ET marchait, rtcw (return to castle wolfenstein) m'a ressorti la même erreur. alors ce que j'ai fais : lancer ET, le quitter puis lancé wolf et là ça a marché. depuis je lance wolf directement et c bon.

sauf hier soir : il m'a ressorti la même erreur. j'ai relancé X et fais un opengl-update nvidia et ça a re-marché.

donc t'inquiète pas si des fois wolf ou ET broutent un peu à se lancer ça leur arrive. (le runner doit pas être "super souple" niveau détéction opengl)

ils ont l'air susceptible avec le switching opengl. m'enfin ça fonctionne et franchement : ça vaut le coup!!!

----------

